# INFIX zu POSTFIX Implemtierung



## Method360 (20. Jan 2006)

Benötige Hilfe bei der Infix zu Postfix Implementierung(Infix: (3+4*6)/(2*1.25+7.5)   postfix: 3 4 6*+2 1.25*7.5+/
Hat das schonmal irgendwer gemacht und könnte mir vielleicht den Quelltext zukommen lassen???

Wäre auch für Lösungsvorschläge dankbar. :lol:


----------



## bygones (20. Jan 2006)

Thema verschoben da keine konkrete Frage vorhanden....

ansonsten alte Leier:

blablabla wir machen keine Aufgaben blablabla


----------



## Jockel (21. Jan 2006)

Google nach InfToPost...


----------

